# Mamma Mia! :D



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw it last night! :D
It was amazing! (I'm still listening to the music on YouTube >.<)
I loved it so much!!! (and yay for Abba lol) Or whatever it's called! :D

And everyone in the movie looked so farmiliar! I looked them up, and they'd all been in at least one movie I loved! Haha (ever heard of Goya's Ghosts?)

Anywayz...I loved Mama Mia. Can't wait to see it on Broadway =]


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 11, 2008)

Honey honey, how he thrills me, ah-ha~ honey honey~

It made me want to listen to ABBA songs forever. |D


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 11, 2008)

Lmao 'Twas that amazing, yes =]


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a disc with the songs from the musical (not the movie, I mean, the _musical_) and some of the lines seemed eerily familiar...

"Oh my God - I've got it! Talk about slow on the uptake. _I'm your dad!_"
"Harry!"
"No, the penny's dropped now, good and proper!"


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 12, 2008)

I wanted to see the musical but they never come around where I live. D: So when I heard they were making a movie, I was like "must see". I saw it twice. Once with my parents and then with my friends. I wore my ABBA shirt to both occasions. I liked it, if you couldn't tell.

I have the soundtrack to the movie (and all the original songs) and it's awesome. I love how 'Does Your Mother Know' was done, think they made 'When all is said and done' even more boring than the original, and made Voulez-Vous more than a little weird.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah. The actual musical is always always _always_ better. I wish I could see it


----------

